

What happens when the cloud meets a bandwidth cap? - Mike_McDerment
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/04/what-happens-when-the-cloud-meets-a-bandwidth-cap/

======
skybrian
Perhaps this is a case of a bandwidth cap that's working as intended? If
people figure out where they're wasting bandwidth and fix it, that's more
bandwidth for everyone else. Without any incentives, who knows how long it
would have taken?

------
armored
Gotta love utility computing. One minute your paying a fair market price of
$3/mo comparable to Mozy, Carbonite or Backblaze. Next thing you know you are
paying 33 times what you should have. Reminds me of the good old days of
Compuserve and AOL. I remember getting this crazy $300 bill after discovering
Neverwinter Nights II. Steep price for text adventuring.

------
andrewcooke
if anyone is in a similar situation, the tools you need (for linux at least)
are etherape and then wireshark. the first will show you which machine is
transmitting lots of data. the second will give you a good idea what that data
is (if it's not already obvious from the destination computer shown in
etherape).

what are the windows and mac equivalents?

~~~
TillE
Wireshark. After all, libpcap has been ported to all platforms worth
mentioning.

I suspect that JungleDisk is primarily to blame here. Most programs (certainly
the Windows search indexer) already know to treat files on network drives
differently, otherwise they'd be unusable in business environments where you
have a variety of SMB shares mounted on every computer.

If JungleDisk appears as a local drive, there's your problem. This is just
speculation though, as I can't be bothered to give them my credit card details
just to test that theory.

~~~
sp4rki
You misunderstood what the problem was. It was not that JungleDisk was
downloading backup data, it was that since the AWS 'drive' is mounted as a
local drive, when indexing happened (or when the antivirus scanned the files),
Windows (or the antivirus) would download all the data they where trying to
access. I'd actually go with the antivirus in this case, but it certainly is
not JungleDisk's fault.

------
emullet
I had a similar issue with a bug in Jungledisk 6 months ago. Jungledisk would
download folders with UTF8 characters in the path repeatedly.

